# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  آنا آسف إذا ازعجتك ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا قلبي 
خله عندك ،،
ماني محتاجهـ بدونك 
بس تكفى
لا تذله 
لا تذلهـ 
لا تذلهـ 
لا تذلهـ 
لا تذلهـ 
حقي منَكـ إنك تحطهـ


بـ ع ي و ن ك






إيـ ـيـ ـيـ ـيـ ـه
و.. رجعت أشتاق
في غيابكـ 
وصرت أوله على صوتكـ
أذوب بهمسكـ الدافي 
أمووت بقلبكـ الحساس
انا يالغـالي بدونكـ
أعيش لكن بدون اح ـساس
تراني يابـعد عمـري 
أبيكـ ولا .. أبي هالنااااس ,,






حبيبي 
حياتي
حبيبي 
حياتي
حبيبي 
حياتي
حبيبي 
حياتي


ما .. شيء !
ليش هــ النظرة ؟ ؟
(.. حبيبي ..) أشهق بها
و( حياتي ) الـ .. زفرهـ !






ح بيبي ماأبي جنتك ..
أنا والله ..أبي نارك 
تسميها جنون الحب..
أنا والله مجنونك 
على فكرة وش الدنيا
بلا طاريك وأخبارك
قســـــــم بالله
قســـــــم بالله
قســـــــم بالله
ماتسوى ..
ولا هي شئ من دونك






آنا آسف إذا ازعجتك
.. أو ..
من ( حضنه ) صحيتك .
ولكن ماعلي شرهه ,،
لأني جيت / بدون إدراك !!
شربت الشوق من :
كاس الليالي : يوم حبيتكـ ,
وآحس من سكرة " البارح "
بأنك جنبي بس . . . هناك






قالوا تحبه ..؟
قلت // ياناااااااااااااس هو بي ..
ياكل ويشرب و يتوسد ركوني..
من كثر مـا احـبه تغيّر اسلوبي
صرت أشبهه من داخلي .. واسألوني..؟
أنا ترى :"هوّ .." لكن بثوبي 
واللي مكذبني يطالع عيوني..





كسرني الشوق بعدك وانخنق صوتي
ماكان قلــبي ولا الأشــواق يعنونك!!
تكفى تفاجأ حبيبي في خبر موتي
لاتخلي الناس في موتي يدينـونك !! 

مسرووووق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمين على الطرح .. 

مسجات رااائعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## حكاية حب

ح ـلوووين كثير
 وجوو في وقتهم
 يسلمووو غااليتي على هيك مسجاات

----------


## alzahrani33

رووعه

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تسلمين على الطرح .. 
> 
> مسجات رااائعه ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك اخوووي 
_شــــبوووك_
الروووعه تكتمل بتشريفك صفحااتي 
لاحرمنا هالاشراااقه المضيئه دوووم يااارب 
يعطيك العااافيه دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> ح ـلوووين كثير
> 
> وجوو في وقتهم
> 
> يسلمووو غااليتي على هيك مسجاات



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك 
حبيبتي _حــــــــكايتنا_ الحلووه
اياااامك الحلوووه انشاء الله 
واسعدني تواااجدك الغااالي 
دوووم تواااصلك الحلوو مثلك غاااليتي 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> رووعه
> 
> يسلموووووووووو



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك 
اخووي_ الزهراااني_ 
الروووعه في حظووورك الطيب 
دوووم هالاشراااقه الحلوووه منك خيي 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

_يسلموووووووووووو على المسجات الح ـــــــــــلووهـ_ 

_ماننح ــــــــرم جديدكـ فرووووحه_

_تح ــــــــــيااتوو_

----------


## أمل الظهور

*قالوا تحبه ..؟
قلت // ياناااااااااااااس هو بي ..
ياكل ويشرب و يتوسد ركوني..
من كثر مـا احـبه تغيّر اسلوبي
صرت أشبهه من داخلي .. واسألوني..؟
أنا ترى :"هوّ .." لكن بثوبي 
واللي مكذبني يطالع عيوني..

**
*

 
*ياحلاة هالمسجات ويازينها زيناه ..*


*خاصه هذا عجبني حيييييل* 

*وبقته وارسلته*


*تسلمي فروحتناااا على المسجات الاكثر من روعه*


*موفقه غناتي*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مسجـــآتـ .. رووووعـــــه* 

*يعطيك رب يالف عااافيه* 

*وشكرا لكِ*

----------


## فرح

> _يسلموووووووووووو على المسجات الح ـــــــــــلووهـ_  
> _ماننح ــــــــرم جديدكـ فرووووحه_ 
> 
> _تح ــــــــــيااتوو_



يسلم قلبك الغاالي 
كــــــــبريـــــــــاء
نور تواااصلك الاحلى 
لاحرمنا هالاشراااقه الحلووووه منك حبيبتي 
دمت بالحب والسعااااده

----------


## لحن الخلود

مسجات روعه 
يعطيك الف عافية خيتو

----------


## fatemah

يسلموووو فرح بجد مسجات تجنن مرة الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك المميز 
تحيـــــــــاتيـ

----------


## نور حياتي

إيـ ـيـ ـيـ ـيـ ـه
و.. رجعت أشتاق
في غيابكـ 
وصرت أوله على صوتكـ
أذوب بهمسكـ الدافي 
أمووت بقلبكـ الحساس
انا يالغـالي بدونكـ
أعيش لكن بدون اح ـساس
تراني يابـعد عمـري 
أبيكـ ولا .. أبي هالنااااس ,,





يسلمووو فرح ع المسجااات
مررره وذق
الله يعطيك الف عافيه
ولا يحرمنا من توجدك الحلو

تحيتي لكِ

----------


## أسرار الليل

مسجاات حلوييييييين مررررره
مشكورة ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## لهلو

مشكووووووورة اخت فرح على المسجات الأكثر من رائعة 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافية 
لاعدمنا جديدك يارب

----------


## فرح

مشكووورين احبااااب قلبي 
امـــــــل الظهور& يسلم قلبك حبيبتي والرووعه في تواااجدك ياااقلبي 
المشاكسه&مشكوووره حبيبتي والروووعه في ترك بصمتك ولي شرف حضووورك 
لحن الخلود&تسلم لي هالطله الرااائعه دووم تواااصلك الحلووو منك حبيبتي 
فطووومه&يسلم قلبك الطاهر ومتميز بنور تواااصلك المتألق دااائما ياااقلبي 
نور حياتي &يسلم عمرك الغاالي وهذا من ذوووقك الحلووو ولايحرمنا تواااصلك الحلووو منك حبيبتي 
اسرار الليل &العفووو ياااقلبي الاحلى هالطله المشرقه  منوووره وياهلا 
لهلو&العفووو حبيبتي والسعدني حظووورك الطيب والروووعه في هالاشراااقه البهيه 
يعطيكم العااافيه ولاحرمنا توااااصلكم الممـــــــــيز دوووم ياااارب

----------


## همسات وله

> قالوا تحبه ..؟
> قلت // ياناااااااااااااس هو بي ..
> ياكل ويشرب و يتوسد ركوني..
> من كثر مـا احـبه تغيّر اسلوبي
> صرت أشبهه من داخلي .. واسألوني..؟
> أنا ترى :"هوّ .." لكن بثوبي 
> واللي مكذبني يطالع عيوني..




فروحه حبيبتي مسجاااات اروع من الروعه 
تسلمين ياعمري 
ويسلم لنا نبض قلبك الطيب 
تقبلي مروري 
تحيااااتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

فرووحه..طبختينا بهالمسجات الروعه
مشكوووره

----------


## hope

يسلموو ع المسجات الحووهـ

يعطيك الف عافيه يارب 
بنتظار جديدك ..

تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الافراح



----------

